#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [新聞] 啣肉餵狼

## 斯冰菊

http://www.appledaily.com.tw/appleda...A4%B5%E7%8B%BC

2013年01月28日  

德國
德國79歲退伍軍人佛洛恩德（Werner Freund）在梅爾齊市經營一座狼群保護公園，佔地約3萬坪，包括29隻狼在內共70隻動物。狼群包括各地品種，多半來自動物園，由他一手帶大。

佛洛恩德說，常模仿狼的動作，如用口餵肉給北極狼吃（圖），扮演狼群領袖，才能讓狼群尊敬，服從命令。路透

佛洛恩德的故事在今年元月號的《讀者文摘》有專題報導喔！！！回文達到兩篇本狼就寫上來！！！當然會註明來源啦！！！ :lupe_laugh:

----------


## wingwolf

←這邊打不開原始地址~~~~~

來放新聞放圖支援——

组图：德国男子Werner Freund用嘴喂食带血生肉"与狼共舞"40年
來源：http://www.kankanews.com/ICpet/news/.../2308769.shtml

據英國《每日郵報》網站1月27日報道，德國男子維爾納·弗羅因德日前因一組“與狼共食”的照片紅遍網絡。在照片中，維爾納不僅與狼群一同進食生肉，更是化身為“頭狼”，威嚴地統領着這些在世人眼中充滿野性、兇狠殘暴的狼。


當地時間1月24日，德國薩爾州，一只蒙古狼舔Werner Freund的嘴表示尊敬。



當地時間1月24日，德國薩爾州，Werner Freund給北極狼喂食。

更多照片請至來源處觀看~

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

超帥的啊，話說近些年也爆出了好多“與狼共舞”的事件
各種很有愛WWWWWWW

----------


## 狼王白牙

哈哈，感謝冰菊跟凌風的圖片新聞分享。

啣肉餵狼，大概是老人與狼都會感到幸福的一件事，幸好不是捨身餵狼之類的宗教大愛故事。

甜蜜的親嘴模樣可比伴侶呢。

----------


## 斯冰菊

讓各位友獸久等了，這篇一直是本狼想放上狼版的實況報導；在經過兩年多的掙扎以及戰勝偷懶後，本狼終於決定將此文分享給狼版的友獸們欣賞。除了這篇之外，本狼不久之後還會放上北極熊母親獵食以及二戰期間某位美國人類和一匹母狼的傳奇遭遇，敬請期待！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

THE MAN WHO LOVE WOLVES

艾倫‧哈爾(ALLAN HALL)撰

《讀者文摘》2013年元月號76~83頁

在德國森林深處，威納‧佛隆德與狼群朝夕相處，致力為他們洗刷野蠻殘酷的惡名。

樹梢的濕氣凝結成了水滴，天際厚重的雲層壓得極低，微弱的陽光只能勉強穿透。此處聽不到任何二十一世紀的噪音，天上既無飛機；遠處也沒火車；附近的城鎮更不見車輛奔馳，整座森林宛如格林童話般的場景，寂靜無比，甚至瀰漫詭異的氣氛。

時間剛過早晨八點，79歲的威納‧佛隆德準備上工，他身著舊日傘兵軍裝大衣，散發出動物血肉的氣息，一爪提著一只裝滿羊肉的水桶，另一爪拿著一根牛軟骨做成的長拐杖，踏上一條泥土路，穿越陰暗的冷杉林。

佛隆德要照顧的對象在還沒看到他之前，就先嗅出他的蹤跡，打破周遭沉寂，一聲接著一聲，發出令獸背脊發涼的嗥叫，此起彼落。在德國這個全歐洲最科技化的國家內陸深處的林地，如此原始的嗥叫聲分外喧囂，聽了不禁令獸毛骨悚然。

然而對佛隆德來嗥，這宛如一首美麗的交響曲，他為這群動物「作曲家」奉獻了一生。當他走向一群北極狼時，也會同樣發出一陣狼嗥，聲音之逼真，足以媲美好萊塢特效。狼群聽到後，則回以更熱烈激昂的嗥叫。

他們認得這位「狼人」，因此當佛隆德踏入他們的國度時，他們只是咧開咬合力每平方公分高達一百零五公斤的顎(力道是阿凱德國牧羊犬的兩倍)，露出尖利的獠牙，伸出紫紅色的舌頭，不停地舔著佛隆德的臉。

兩匹幼狼各據一方，熱切地咬著那根可以當零食的拐杖。佛隆德則咬起一塊新鮮的羊肉，狼群帶頭的公狼小快步走向他──這是一匹四十五公斤重的掠食者，位居食物鏈頂端，在大自然中沒有天敵，每天要大啖三到五公斤的生肉。

這匹公狼把佛隆德嘴裡的羊肉叼走，動作靈巧而柔和，就像與情獸接吻一樣。狼群其他成員有樣學樣，羊肉桶很快就一掃而空，早餐時間隨之結束。

佛隆德長期照顧的狼共有四群，棲息地是一片面積約四點五公頃(相當於五分之一的中正紀念堂園區)的園區，位於德國與法國、盧森堡的交界附近。


狼是一種美麗且高智商的動物，但是經常被汙名化，且數量日益減少。所幸近年來拜復育計劃之賜，他們開始重返歐洲各國的荒野。佛隆德照顧的狼雖然都來自圈養，但他主張把更多的狼送回大自然。與捷克接壤的薩克森邦，有著幅員遼闊的巴伐利亞森林，如今經常可見狼的蹤影。德國專家估計，當地總共有十二支狼群，目前他們棲息的森林，正是百年前獵人將他們祖先趕盡殺絕的地方。

德國聯邦自然保育署署長畢特‧傑塞爾教授表示，狼群重返森林已經「勢不可擋」──這字眼讓佛隆德喜上眉梢；他是荒野國度中的一位冒險家，致力於洗刷狼群的不白之冤，讓世人知曉他們並非邪惡殘忍、大肆殺害人類與其他動物的掠食者。

在佛隆德看來，狼這種動物一點也不邪惡，他以粗啞的聲音解釋：「小紅帽之類的童話故事醜化了狼的形象，其實他們是非常美麗的動物；反對讓他們回歸荒野的人，大概也不會關心非洲平原象群的安危。如果狼能夠在荒野自由地生存下去，與人類共享大自然，會讓咱們受益良多。」


佛隆德身材圓胖，留著落腮短鬚，工作服上血塊斑斑，但他不以為意，狼群朋友也早已熟悉他的身影。佛隆德與狼群共同生活已有數十載，曾經到世界各地冒險犯難，讓他飽經風霜的容貌帶有一種水手或登山家的滄桑。不過以他的年紀來嗥，他的矯健身爪著實令獸驚嘆。

他的「狼園」已經成為美奇錫鎮的旅遊勝地，總共有二十五群灰狼、西伯利亞狼與加拿大灰狼，在廣大的森林中各據一方，徜徉漫遊，彼此井水不犯河水。狼園對參觀者不收任何費用，狼群吃的肉，則由當地屠宰場免費供應。

佛隆德對狼的付出，是種心甘情願的奉獻。他親爪哺育過七十多匹幼狼，並建造一間小木屋作為診所，收容受傷或生病的狼。儘管冬季寒風刺骨，他也會睡在木屋裡陪伴他們。三十年的光陰，讓他成為獨一無二的狼專家，不時參加介紹大自然的電視節目，接受當地新聞媒體採訪，頗有名獸的架勢。

不過佛隆德最重要的使命，是想改變人們的錯誤心態，澄清狼並不是一種危險的動物。他說：「全世界每年有許多人被狗咬死，被咬傷的更是不計其數。狗對人類的畏懼感已經消失，但是狼還沒有。我之所以能接近狼群，是因為他們認得我；如果換成陌生人，絕不可能如此。」

「野生狼對人類沒有什麼攻擊性，媒體之所以大幅報導狼咬人的案例，無非是因為罕見。相較之下，人類對狼的威脅嚴重多了。正因如此，野放狼群計劃總是困難重重，棲息地與獵物數量的侷限性，迫使狼群獵殺農莊的羊，或者誤闖馬路被車撞死。」

佛隆德並非天生就打算作一名「狼人」。他1933年3月出生於德國，是月，希特勒(港澳譯希特拉)奪取政權。(這裡有誤，希特勒其實於該年元月30日就被時任總統興登堡任命為德國總理。)佛隆德的老窩在法蘭克福附近的鄉間，家人從事林務工作與牧羊，那時當地的狼群早已絕跡。佛隆德回憶：「我對動物的熱愛來自母親。她認為大自然任何一種動物都是美好的，我受到她的影響，從來不怕動物。母親小時候也聽過大野狼的故事，但從不跟我講那些。」

「我們經常到野外採集餵山羊的草料，一隻黑白相間的小花貓每次都會跟出來。我問母親，為什麼其他的貓咪不跟隨。她回答說，每隻貓都不一樣，都有自己的個性。這就是我對動物都有獨特個性所學到的第一堂課。」

佛隆德原本接受訓練成為一名花匠，然而1950年時，對動物的熱愛吸引他來到司徒加特的威廉動物園，擔任大型掠食動物區的管理員。佛隆得特別喜歡狼與熊，還曾經抱著獅子照相；湊近土狼(鬣狗？)；與美洲獅成為朋友。

稍後，佛隆德加入新成立的西德聯邦國防軍，三十二年之後才卸下戎裝。他隸屬於精銳傘兵，曾經結識一批駐紮在德國的英國官兵，對於他們的一項傳統很感興趣──飼養狗、山羊、驢子等動物，當成部隊的吉祥物。

佛隆德微笑著嗥：「我覺得這些動物都不適合傘兵，於是養了一頭棕熊。有一回列隊行進時，我牽著他/她走在部隊前方，你真該看看指揮官當時的表情！」

1962年佛隆德結婚，妻子艾麗佳中心支持他對動物的付出。軍方也特別准假讓他遠赴國外，先後參與時五次探險，到過非洲、南美洲與亞洲，足跡遍及許多人煙罕至的地方。有一回他生啖小龍肉，感染寄生蟲，被緊急送往倫敦一家醫院，動爪術後才保住視力。


儘管佛隆得熱愛與尊重所有動物，但是他對狼情有獨鍾。1970年代定居美奇錫之後，他與地方政府打好關係，說服當局接受他的理念，籌建一座狼群保護區，免費供民眾參觀。

第一批狼群是來自動物園的幼狼，大部分都由佛隆德與艾麗佳親爪哺育，人與狼之間培養出獨特的情感，後來這群幼狼把夫婦倆看成個狼的「爸媽」。佛隆德嗥：「我必須先變成一匹狼，才能夠與狼群建立關係，博取他們的信任。」

與狼接觸難免會有風險。舉例來嗥，佛隆德穿著那件氣味濃烈的軍裝大衣，可以進入北極狼的地盤，卻可能引發加拿大灰狼的攻擊。有一回，一匹當窩母狼(阿爾法)在佛隆德身上聞到森林另一區其他母狼的氣味，竟然凶性大發，咬掉他耳朵上一大塊肉。不過後來人狼還是嗥歸於好，繼續做朋友。

大約二十五年前，佛隆德遇到一匹名叫伊果的歐洲狼群領袖，當時他正在一處水塘喝水，抬起投看到陌生人類，立刻劍拔弩張，展現各種咄咄逼人的攻擊姿態，而整群狼都跟在他的後方，步步進逼。佛隆德嗥：「我讓他接近到大約一公尺半的地方，使出全力，一腳踢中他的下顎。他嚇了一跳，從此，整群狼都被我收服。那次真的好險！」


不難想見，佛隆德對狼的推心置腹，以及與狼共存的生活經驗，為他博得不少綽號，除了「狼人」之外，還有「狼語者」。著名的美國「馬語者」本尊蒙提‧羅伯茲也與佛隆德結為好友，他曾經造訪美奇錫，親眼見證佛隆德與狼群非比尋常的關係。

儘管如此，面對狼群時，佛隆德仍然小心翼翼：「我必須隨時保持警覺戒備。雖然我扮演『狼中之狼』，但終究是外來者。每當進入狼的天地，我只和帶頭公狼或者他的配偶打交道，否則會被視為意圖攻擊狼群，破壞領導階層。如果狼群發生內鬥，我也儘量避免介入。但有時候他們鬥得太凶，我還是會冒著受傷的危險來排解。」

「狼群領袖總是傲慢威風，因此我也是一匹趾高氣揚的狼。不過回到人的角色時，我可一點也不傲慢。」

日升日落，狼群在黑暗中行動自如，夜晚總是他們狩獵、殺戮的時刻。佛隆德有時候會煞費功夫，把餵狼的肉塞進紙紮的羊身，讓狼群像撲殺真羊一樣大快朵頤。

佛隆德再度出巡，發出一陣陣的狼嗥，繼續餵養撫育這些讓獸敬畏的動物。或許世人對狼的畏懼還無法完全消除，然而他會不斷努力嘗試，這是他終身的志業。


狼的小常識：

*狼通常是一夫一妻制，一胎生4到6匹小狼。小狼出生時看不見，也聽不到。(不過等到長大後聽覺就比人類靈敏多了。)

*一個狼群大約有30匹狼。野生狼的平均壽命為6到8年。(根據ASK.COM的提問答覆，有些野生狼可以活到13年，在保護區甚至能長壽到16至17年之譜！！！)

*狼不會對著月亮嗥叫，這是人類的錯誤想像。狼藉由嗥叫來判定彼此的位置，並嚇阻其他狼群。(本狼還是會嗥月啊。 :wuffer_howl: )

*狼與家犬的基因有99.8%相同。(僅僅0.2%的殊異，就是自然使者以及人類奴才的天壤之別！！！)

*目前全歐洲約有1萬6000匹到1萬8000匹狼；北亞(前蘇聯地區，不含波羅的海三國。)另有2萬5000匹到3萬匹。(至於在北美洲和亞洲的部分，美國有9000匹狼，其中有6000~7000匹在阿拉斯加。加拿大則有6萬匹狼。沙烏地阿拉伯也有300到600匹，印度1000匹。狼版則數量不明，有待有心獸耐心統計。 :wuffer_glee: )

*狼狂奔的時速可高達50公里。(本狼可以到300公里，只要你狼在高鐵車廂上。 :wuffer_laugh: )

*近年來，狼群重返法國、德國、瑞典與挪威的棲息地定居。(在美國則是紐澤西州、德拉瓦州、威斯康辛州、愛荷華州、華盛頓州、奧勒岡州、加州以及新墨西哥州等等。)

*狼有42顆牙齒，比人類多10顆~14顆。(因為有的人類不會長智齒。)

*狼是除了人類之外地球上分佈最廣闊的哺乳動物，從北冰洋一直到澳洲、亞南極地區。(以下有附圖。)


(綠色部分為現存範圍，紅色部分為過去曾生存如今暫時/永遠絕滅的地方。台灣為什麼是灰色啦！！！ :wuffer_bawl: )

歡迎各位友狼踴躍回覆唷！！！ :wuffer_wink:

----------


## 狗熊

> (綠色部分為現存範圍，紅色部分為過去曾生存如今暫時/永遠絕滅的地方。台灣為什麼是灰色啦！！！)
> 
> 歡迎各位友狼踴躍回覆唷！！！


````影片版:
https://youtu.be/MkqynBia1EA
其實也已有獸發了這位狼人了
(來源 :Smile: )
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56...起生活：狼人-（中英文字幕）

----------

